# British Cellophane, Bridgwater, July 09



## Scrub2000 (Jul 13, 2009)

Went with Dangerous Dave. 
Mission to get in but cracking site. Worth the drive for sure!

Ripped from Wiki
"British Cellophane Ltd (BCL) was a joint venture company formed in 1935 between La Cellophane SA and Courtaulds, when they began building a major factory for producing Cellophane in Bridgwater, Somerset, England.

The process for manufacturing cellulose film from viscose was discovered by three English chemists, Charles Frederick Cross, Edward John Bevan and Clayton Beadle in 1898.

Closed 2005"

Infomation from Wiki

Pictures: [slight spam]























































































Few more


----------



## dangerous dave (Jul 13, 2009)

very cool like the shots mate worth the mission for sure


----------



## littledasypus (Jul 14, 2009)

Very cool site. Don't like the vats labeled acid though, gives me the creeps!


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 14, 2009)

Great looking site looks massive, great photos too - nice one.


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 14, 2009)

AWESOME splore! Thumbs up! I wish I could go to that!



Scrub2000 said:


> Went with Dangerous Dave.



I bet that was REALLY modern when it went in


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 14, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> AWESOME splore! Thumbs up! I wish I could go to that!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that was REALLY modern when it went in



What do you mean, is it still not - i think it looks better than mine anyway lol


----------



## ashless (Jul 14, 2009)

Kick ass guys, loving the Acid vats, straight out of a Batman film!


----------



## Krypton (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome place. Im also loving the acid vats.


----------



## freebird (Jul 14, 2009)

What an excellent explore! The place is huge. I like the shot of that glass vial thingy ( sorry don't know what it is! )


----------



## Reaperman (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd been wondering what was going on here at moment so its great to get an update and see that things are largely unchanged... Though have they started to demolish the outbuildings in the last photo?


----------



## Urban Ghost (Jul 15, 2009)

I bet there is an eiree silence in there! All those machines just sat there.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Jul 23, 2009)

haha havent seen one of those pcs in years lol


----------



## Raggy (Oct 10, 2009)

Awesome visit



Urban Ghost said:


> I bet there is an eiree silence in there! All those machines just sat there.



I worked there for about a year before it closed and a lot of the site was unused and had been that way for a long time, it was quite eiree going down to the rest room on the night shift as it was dark and very creepy.


----------



## GE066 (Oct 10, 2009)

Great photos, looks like a good explore. My grandfather used to live in Bridgwater, and you always knew when you were close because of the stench from places like this. Probably a good thing it's closed in that respect.


----------

